# This is what you call a business card



## gsgary (Jan 14, 2016)

Ceo of Kodak Kodak's CEO Uses 35mm Film as His Business Card


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 14, 2016)

I saw this! Cool.


----------



## tiaphoto (Jan 20, 2016)

Wow, super creative! Had to be a lil expensive to put together as well, I assume.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 20, 2016)

Kodak wants to 'bring back film'?  When did Kodak ever leave film?


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 20, 2016)

neat gimmick, but not nearly as practical. 
wont fit in a wallet like a traditional card will. it will  just get tossed somewhere.


----------



## cherylynne1 (Jan 20, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> neat gimmick, but not nearly as practical.
> wont fit in a wallet like a traditional card will. it will  just get tossed somewhere.



That was my first thought. 

It reminds me of when Dwight took over the office and gave them all extra large business cards so they would "stand out from the competition."


----------



## EhJsNe (Mar 28, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> neat gimmick, but not nearly as practical.
> wont fit in a wallet like a traditional card will. it will  just get tossed somewhere.



I guess you could say that, but I know I would definitely keep this business card if I ever got one from the CEO of Kodak. You can always put it in the money section of your wallet.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 28, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> neat gimmick, but not nearly as practical.
> wont fit in a wallet like a traditional card will. it will  just get tossed somewhere.



Not practical for the average Joe, who counts on people keeping their card to remember who they are and/or how to contact them.

This is the CEO of a major company that is a household name around the world (at least it used to be).  

The fact that we are talking about it, is proof that it's working really well.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 28, 2016)

Big Mike said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > neat gimmick, but not nearly as practical.
> ...



I mean, maybe....
But by that criteria I could start a thread and get us talking about my wife's sewing website...doesn't make it a successful marketing strategy.  Or an amazing product. 





She does produce amazing products though, just for the record.

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobPhoto (Mar 28, 2016)

I think it is more to be seen as a marketing gag. And it works, we are talking about it.


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 28, 2016)

He has to do something with all the unused film laying around.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 28, 2016)

Yeah, cool looking business card but not practical.  I remember a few years ago when these were popular. 






For photographers they might actually be practical as you could put you info and a chosen gallery of your work on it for the customer to view.


----------

